# 44 Mag pistol scope



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Planning to add a scope to my Ruger .44 mag Super Blackhawk Hunter. Any recommendations? Fixed 2 power is fine, just looking for a more precise point of aim with these ole' eyes. The Nikon Monarch EER looks like a pretty good value. Anyone have experience with this scope?

Also, the rings supplied by the manufacturer have a unique mounting system that appears extremely solid. I've seen claims that suggest the scope may be removed and re-mounted without resighting. Any input?


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm using a Burris 2X on my Dan Wesson. Seems to hold up pretty well to some stiff handloads I run through it.









I've also heard that Ruger mounts will basically re-zero because of their design. You could check other forums like thehighroad.com in their pistol forums for more feedback.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

IMHO: Even with 2X get the largest objective diameter you can. This will give you a much bigger field of view. Check first - the supplied rings may not be high enough for all objectives. You can get new ring heights - call Ruger; if you send back yours they may supply new ones.

I have a Leupold 2X - 8X variable on my Ruger SRH .44; I use 2X for hunting and 8X for range zeroing. This scope has a larger objective than most handgun scopes - I find it really helps me in target acquisition due to size of exit pupil and field of view. 2X or 2.5X is all you need for deer hunting to 100 yards; a handgun crosshair shakes like jello at high magnification away from sandbags.

The Ruger rings are well built, the mount cutouts are angled which helps return the rings close to zero if removed. The Ruger ring base screws are straight slots so you can remove them with a coin if needed in emergency - no torx or allen key needed.

Test by zeroing, removing scope, remounting, recheck zero. This will give you an idea of how close you come in case you need to do this in the field. Remember loctite on all screws ! !


----------



## bucks-n-trout (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a Bushnel Trophy 2 x 6 on my Redhawk. Picked it up used for a great price so I could try a scope on this gun. Have put roughly 1500 rnds thru the gun and scope with no problems. I like the 6x for targets and leave it on 2x for hunting. I have heard from others that this scope doesn't hold up well. I have put a lot of maximum hunting loads thru the gun and the scope hasn't come apart yet.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have Thompson Center Recoil Proof 2.5X on my Redhawk, and the TC Recoil proof 2.5-7X on my 45-70 Encore handgun. 
They are excellent scopes at very good prices.
The Redhawk has had many hundreds of full power rounds through it, and several deer with no scope problems.
The scope on the Encore has had zero problems with the 45-70 and it's very severe recoil.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Leupold FX-III


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got a Redfield 5 Star EER on my model #629 S&W .44 Magnum


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have a Bushnell 2X on my Ruger SRH. Many, Many hot loads and it works great.


----------



## mccamm (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a leupold-gilmore LG-1 red dot sight on my SRH and I love it! It is extremely fast with no magnification and is very precise. I shoot heavy handloads and have never had any reliability issues with it at all. Also if you are hunting and have to shoot in an unconventional position it is much easier than with a scope. If you can see the dot and what it covers, that is where the bullet is going.


----------

